# Vauxhall Omega.



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Need some tips and help from the mechanics here.

My sister,being very rich,has too many cars







They have a run about Omega 2.5 CD.1995,saloon.She says we can have it,if we want as a second car,as the wife does a lot of travelling to work,and is putting serious miles on it.

Nothing wrong with it no body rust,clean,MOT taxed.I just need to know how reliable is the engine?As she does a lot of motorway driving,she need it to be ok,and my sister only pops to the shops in it


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi Alex

Dont know much about this particular engine but I'd look for blue smoke from the exhaust (this indicates burning oil) also loook for evidence of overheating (brown residues all over the engine bay indicates that it's lost its coolant at some point). How much MOT is there on it? If there's a year then you may as well buy it (or is she giving you it free?) and run it for a year. Can't see there being any probs with it if the mileage is low. I'd make sure I was a member of the AA. If it's a 2.5 litre then it may not be particularly cheap to run.

Take it for a test drive and check for clunks from the suspension and make sure it brakes in a straight line. If something drives OK then often it is. Another good check is to find a car park and drive the car in a circle on full lock in both directions and listen for clicks from the front suspension (this could indicate worn constant velocity joints - which may be expensive to replace). Make sure all the gears work go up and down the box, don't forget to check reverse! If it's an auto check for kickdown (floor the throttle and the car should drop down a gear and accelerate smartly) and smooth gearchanges.

Hope this helps and let us know how you get on.

By the way this is pauluspaolo replying not Mr Crowley.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

That threw me for a minute,you posting from Paul's Paul?









Yep it a freebie with a fresh 12 months MOT.

Thanks for the help Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

This is Paul-not Paul









He was here so asked him to answer you. Hope it helped.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Yes it did,thanks Paul and Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

He (paulus) was cursing as he typed-not his thing. Like I said to him- you car, etc expert. I can type much faster


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Can't think of anything off the top of my head in partisular with the Omega. Good cars on the whole.

As with all s/h cars check the service history if you can (should be easy if it's a family car). If it has a rubber timing belt check when it was last changed and if it needs a new one get it done. (intervals vary from make and model I'll try and find out when it should be done for you). Also as it's 9 years old check water and fuel hoses and pipes for signs of cracking. If it's only been used as a shopping trolley chances are it's not been run hot and under pressure for any length of time in the recent past. You may find that after an hour or two on the motorway a hose may give out as it's not used to it. A visual check to see they are not showing signs of cracking or wear should be good enough. Same with tyres. Rubber tends to perish more quickly on tyres that don't get used often! Check the side walls for signs of crazy paving etc. And check the inside walls as well, people only look at the outside of the tyre, the amount I've seen down to the metal banding on the inboard corner. Don't want to risk a tyre blowing on one of these big lumps on the m/way. Oh and check the tread depth as well.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Great PG - where were you earlier


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Working Paul!


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

...or join the AA, put petrol in and drive!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

New MOT?

Should be safe if the MOT was done properly.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Stan,yes she is putting a new MOT on it,so I hope it will be ok


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Omega...........German engine??.............big.........thirsty.......glug glug glug!!!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Griff,I can spend what I save on not having to buy the car on petrol


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm not touting for business here, honest, but if anyone wants AA membership send me a pm.

I have to sell it as part of the job and I never hit target







The firm is always on our back to bring in income to the company. All the bloody same nowdays.

So if you are looking at it I will give any forum member my commission if they want to join through me. The rate varies, pm me if interested.

btw Alex, timing belt intervals are 40,000 miles or every 4 years which ever comes 1st on all vauxhalls with more than 8 valves.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Well, you should include power chairs then, tell your bosses.

I know someone who had a puncture, & was well up **** creek. They called the AA, expecting a charge for callout and repair. They flatly refused. Brightly coloured with nice black motiff van driving b'stard









Present company not included in that rant.............


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Believe it or not paul we did used to cover power chairs.

Had one where the folding shelf the guy used for his dinner fell off.

Had another that the batteries died half way up a 30 foot high pedestrian walk way over a dual carriageway. Took 3 of us to carry it down and put it on a trailer to get it home for the lady. Plus she was so badly disabled she couldn't get in our vans so we had to call an ambulance!

They stopped covering them about the time we were bought out, became part of a PLC and had shareholders to make profits for. Need I say more


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Say no more then PG.

Bloody stupid though - more money for them. I pay about a tenner a month for mine, but still more than AA membership right?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

PG,thants for the info,and yes I think the wife is looking to join.We used to be members of the other lot,as it was given free with the car









Will pm you when spoken to wife


----------

